# [SOLVED] C.I.A and M.I.B



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi...

Does GA-945-GZM support C.I.A and M.I.B...I can`t find such an option in BIOS...even with CTRL + F1...

Thank`s in advance...


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: C.I.A and M.I.B*

anyone ?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: C.I.A and M.I.B*

What are "CIA" and "MIB"? I haven't heard those terms before (well, not in a computer context).


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: C.I.A and M.I.B*

CIA is CPU Intelligent Accelerator and MIB is Memory Intelligent Booster...

there is such an option is EasyTune, but it`s not enabled...I read that I`ll need to enable it from BIOS...

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/News/old_motherboard_news/news_CIA_MIB_press_release.pdf


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: C.I.A and M.I.B*

http://www.overclock.net/intel-bios/54082-cpu-intelligent-accelerator.html

Looks like a gimmick. Sometimes these things can have a worthwhile effect and good stability, sometimes not. If you don't have it it isn't a big loss, imo.


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: C.I.A and M.I.B*

hmm...I still don`t get how to enable it...now it`s state is disabled and I can`t find an option to enable it in BIOS...even with CTRL + F1...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: C.I.A and M.I.B*

Most G series or integrated video boards will not have a lot overclocking options.
M.I.T Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker is found on the P series boards and I think CIA went away with the socket 478 boards.


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: C.I.A and M.I.B*

ok...however...thank you for the help...


----------

